# Does anyone know this furry webcomic?



## Annabja (Feb 25, 2016)

Im thinking about a gay/yaoi fairly new comic with super cute art and its very funny. It has a blonde fursona with glasses who works in a (flower shop) i think? And then this mysterious dark blue fursona comes in and tries to win him over. Its super cute and funny. Ive been dying to read more,but i cant find it. Its still fairly new. 

The comic has a second couple. A really adorable and flirty cat and a hot, nerdy fursona with red hair. I dont know the artist name. Im sorry >__<"" 

If anyine knows, it would be great!


----------



## KokomoCroco (Feb 26, 2016)

Have you tried going to U18Chan's request thread?


----------

